# Not liking veggies?



## Chile Chef (May 17, 2009)

I plainly don't like a lot of veggies, and the only way I can eat most of them are in stews, soups, casseroles, For instant I like carrots but only hard boiled and soften.  Or peeled in to little cheese string type peels.

And I need to eat more veggies, So any suggestions?


----------



## Loprraine (May 17, 2009)

Try roasting root vegetables in the oven.  Or grill some zucchini / squash on your George Forman.  Gives them a whole different taste.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 17, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> Try roasting root vegetables in the oven.  Or grill some zucchini / squash on your George Forman.  Gives them a whole different taste.


I could try them, I'm not sure why I don't like most veggies raw.

I can eat them all day long if they're in soups or cooked.


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2009)

One thing that happened on the road a lot was the older men who just weren't into veggies would come to our Weber and ask what great stuff we were cooking was.  Huh?  We were grilling the veggies, which I do at the start of any grilled meat meal.  My mother always put sliced onions in foil with butter, S&P and threw it directly on the coals.  I follow that.  To that I add summer squash, eggplant, large mushrooms .. really any veg that won't fall through the grill.  Toss them with olive oil and garlic seasonings, grill, and toss into the mix.  The smokey flavor will win you over.


----------



## Asmodean (May 17, 2009)

Roasted veggies are great, but if you liked them cooked, just make sure to incorporate them into the dishes you're cooking.  No one said you had to like raw salads


----------



## Chile Chef (May 17, 2009)

Asmodean said:


> Roasted veggies are great, but if you liked them cooked, just make sure to incorporate them into the dishes you're cooking.  No one said you had to like raw salads


you are right about the raw salads bit.

I just don't like raw salads unless it's a very rare setting.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 17, 2009)

I would get bored with vegetables if they were only boiled ... you can steam or, as has already been mentioned, roasted - herbs, oils, butter, vinegars, etc. can all be used to add a little zip-zing-wow to vegetables. 

Look around here in the vegetable forum and you'll get some more ideas on what you can do with them. Here is my grandma's summer squash recipe that you can also make with eggplant.


----------



## Scotch (May 17, 2009)

Derek, since you love spicy food and love to chop and dice and so forth, you should take up Chinese (especially Szechwan and Hunan) and Indian cooking, which use a lot of veggies. The sauces are great and can be as spicy as you like. 

As for American-style veggies, try this:

_*BUTTER-ROASTED VEGETABLES
*_Preparation time: 15 minutes
Baking time: 25 to 35 minutes
4 servings

4 cups any combination fresh vegetables, cut as desired (butternut squash, baby carrots,
zucchini, small new red potatoes, onion, whole peeled garlic cloves, mushrooms, green
or red peppers, green beans, asparagus)
3 tablespoons butter, melted
2 teaspoons chopped fresh chives
1 teaspoon chopped fresh oregano leaves
1 teaspoon garlic salt

1. Heat oven to 400°. Combine all vegetables in 13 by 9-inch baking pan. Add butter,
chives, oregano and garlic salt; toss lightly.

2. Bake for 25 to 35 minutes or until vegetables are crisply tender and lightly browned.


----------



## freefallin1309 (May 17, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Derek, since you love spicy food and love to chop and dice and so forth, you should take up Chinese (especially Szechwan and Hunan) and Indian cooking, which use a lot of veggies. The sauces are great and can be as spicy as you like.




I agree here, I'm not a veggie person myself, I'm a meat-n-tater guy.  But when it comes to veggies, this is my favorite way to eat them outside of a good salad.  I love to make a home made Szechwan stir fry, I often mistakenly put _too_ much veggies in


----------



## zachary (Jun 2, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]wow, that's a lot of talk about veggies. Thanks.  But I like cheese veggies which makes with lots of stuff.

-----------------
Cheers,
Cheese Ambassador at thecheeseambassador.com[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love veggies, even some of the wierd ones, but cooking and seasoning veg is one of the culinary arts.

carrots are beautiful cooked and finished with butter and nutmeg / carrots and turnips cooked together form a great mash, as do rutabaga and potato-awesome together! /peas with mint, string beans and wax beans with bacon and white wine,/ chopped cabbage, chard, collards with bacon or ham, broth, touch of white wine, red pepper flakes!!.  beets, roasted and peeled, sliced, fresh orange juice and dill! wow!

grilling veg, roasting veg together with olive oil and thyme and garlic, steaming veg and having dipping sauces, making Indian curried veg over rice. 

So many ways to go.


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2009)

i love veggies! garlic & butter, ginger, they add great flavor! i discovered a new fave last night involving veggies & tofu. that's dinner again tonite.


----------



## Deathbysoup (Jun 2, 2009)

If you don't like raw veggies it doesn't mean you can't have salads. There are loads of salads with cooked veggies in them . If you want to try something different here are some suggestions:

Carrots - 
-Steam them and then toss with melted butter and brown sugar
-Add them to a foil packet with your potatoes and onions and cook on the grill.

I'm a carb whore so a great way to get your veggies is to mix them with some carby foods. I love making a stuffing and then mixing in some broccoli, cauliflower , carrots or asparagus. Bake .

Sweet potatoes fries!

chop up the veggies of your choosing add some tomato sauce top with breadcrumbs maybe a bit of cheese and bake . Yum


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 2, 2009)

Just a few hours ago, I  bought three bags of clean and locally-grown veggies from a guy who brings them to our house weekly - the mixed vegetables contain carrots, corn, cabbage, green beans, chayote, nopal, broccoli, cauliflower and zucchini. I'm going to steam them all together for a potluck tonight. I'll make a sauce to pour over them by sauteeing minced onions and garlic, some strips of poblano chiles in butter, then adding some cream cheese and stirring until it melts. Other people are bringing meatloaf, garlic mashed potatoes,blackberry cobbler. Yum......


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 2, 2009)

Deathbysoup said:


> If you don't like raw veggies it doesn't mean you can't have salads. There are loads of salads with cooked veggies in them . If you want to try something different here are some suggestions:
> 
> Carrots -
> -Steam them and then toss with melted butter and brown sugar
> ...



Have you ever boiled potatoes and carrots together and then made regular mashed potatoes?  The carrots give a lovely color (either blend totally or leave chunky) and taste, depending on how many you choose to put in.

I also like mixing in some turnips or cauliflower with my mashed potatoes or simply make "mashed potatoes" out of these individual veggies.

MexicoKaren - OMGoodness!  That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2009)

One of my more popular salads is mixes of vegs that have been steamed, are canned or frozen, or picked.  Tossed with your favorite salad dressing and you have a good cold salad without the texture you don't like in raw salads.  I always think this is too easy, but you'd be surprised the compliments I get on these, especially in the winter months when great produce just isnt available.  Roasted peppers (my husband does them, I freeze), artichoke hearts, good quality mushrooms, pickled baby carrots or beets.  They all toss together into a nice sort of anti-pasta salad.  

You say you don't like raw veggies, but have you ever made lettuce rolls?  Easy to make.


----------



## Treklady (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian so you're barking up the wrong tree, but try juicing. You can add fruit to them and Viola, your veggies taste sweet.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 18, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> I plainly don't like a lot of veggies, and the only way I can eat most of them are in stews, soups, casseroles, For instant I like carrots but only hard boiled and soften.  Or peeled in to little cheese string type peels.
> 
> And I need to eat more veggies, So any suggestions?



I second the idea of roasting. Take most veggies (start experimenting with root veggies like potato, rutabagas, turnips, etc. quartered as they are most forgiving), put in a ziplock bag with Italian dressing to start with, let marinade for an hour or so, than either grill at medium hot, or put in the oven at around 425F for 45min or so until tender to your liking. After you enjoy that meal, start experimenting with other veggies and different marinades. You'll start liking the veggies 

A simple search like this: http://tinyurl.com/m97vdo will yield both fun in searching for new ideas, but also a lot of recipes.

Bob


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 19, 2009)

Risottos are a great way to eat vegetables. My ultimate comfort food.


----------



## Julio (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the same problem i don't eat alot of vegies and i always eat the same ones. What i do now is taste test the vegies to see which one i might like. I do like some vegies with salad dressing.


----------

